# Age on the Field



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

What age do most working dog clubs use when allowing puppies to start taking the training field? 
Issues with shots and all that...


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I start taking my pups to the training field at 4 to 5 weeks old. Sometimes I leave them in an x-pen by the vehicle, other times I take them up and put them in an x-pen on the field. IMO it's good socializing/exposure, gunshots and all.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Pup hits the field as soon as its had its first and second set of shots. Gunfire and activitity and noise as such never stopped me, never even a consideration to be honest. They will get used to it. I have never seen a puppy suffer for it. For what its worth, the sooner the better!


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Same here, we've had litters of pups 4 weeks and up at our field on several occassions.

Our personal dogs started coming out between 8-9 weeks old


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Mine was brought out around 7-8 wks.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Is that an advert for not to wear a leather apron when testing certain pups?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

No, there's probably something wrong with her sight. Everything she wants, is everything she sees.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Females :-k


----------



## Claire Poissonniez (Feb 11, 2011)

The training field is a perfect place to socialize pups because, if it is private like ours is, you know that only healthy dogs have visited the area. I brought my pups out around 7 weeks and put them in a little ex. pen. It was great socialization and they hear the gunfire, dogs barking and met lots of friendly people with treats.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Both my GSDs were on the field within days after I got them. Both were six weeks old.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Both my GSDs were on the field within days after I got them. Both were six weeks old.


Waste all the weeks until the last injections are issued? No, I agree with you - the importance of introducing the pup to the environments is better.


----------

